# what is BFP?



## mamasee (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry, I can't figure out what this stands for! BFP? I know the P must be for "pregnancy".


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I think it means "Big Fat Positive". As in, positive pregnancy test. Am I right?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

That is correct!


----------



## mamasee (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------

